# Problèmes divers suite à l'installation de Windows 10 sur iMac



## Skillzar (22 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Ayant finalement réussi à installer windows 10 sur mon iMac de 2010, je me retrouve quand même confronté à un petit problème, en effet mon écran principal (celui de l'iMac) est désactivé et donc je ne peux utiliser windows que via un écran externe (ma télé en l'occurrence) donc ce n'est pas très ergonomique, j'ai bien installer tous les pilotes bootcamp dont ceux de la carte graphique, je l'es même mise à jour via le gestionnaire de périphériques mais rien y fait.

En outre j'ai aussi un soucis au niveau des ventilateurs qui tourne tout le temps à fond et que je ne peux pas régulé car ils ne sont jamais détecté via des logiciels Windows pour les gérés.

Et mon troisième problème est que mon Magic keyboard bluetooth et ma Magic mouse ne fonctionnent pas sur Windows alors que les pilotes ont été aussi installer.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Skillzar


----------

